# Hell of Sussex Coast



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2014)

Hi all,

Anyone ridden this? 

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-184/

It'll be my second sportive and as its not a big name event I'm unsure of what to expect, and can't find out much about it.

Cheers,

TP


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2014)

It's not a sportive, it's an Audax.
It's not a pretend race. There are no numbers, timing chips, medals,published times or route signs.
Basically you are on your own and using the route sheet provided have to find your own way around the course.
You will get a brevit card that will be stamped at the beginning and at a set amount controls, be they set up by the organiser or at a garage, cafe or shop.
Some controls may have food (usually the beginning and end controls) some not and are just there to mark on your card to prove you have done the route. eg a receipt from a garage or shop.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2014)

Oh man, I'll just get lost.

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## StuAff (11 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's not a sportive, it's an Audax.
> It's not a pretend race. There are no numbers, timing chips, medals,published times or route signs.
> Basically you are on your own and using the route sheet provided have to find your own way around the course.
> You will get a brevit card that will be stamped at the beginning and at a set amount controls, be they set up by the organiser or at a garage, cafe or shop.
> Some controls may have food (usually the beginning and end controls) some not and are just there to mark on your card to prove you have done the route. eg a receipt from a garage or shop.


Having done both, I can only agree with the maxim that sportive riders pretend they're racing, audax riders pretend that they're not.


----------



## StuAff (11 Jan 2014)

El Supremo's audaxes have a very good reputation, you'll be fine.


----------

